# Road To Overclocking



## mihir

So I finally decided to overclock even thought I have a hot-chip but I just decided to F@#K that.
NOTE:This is the First Time I overclocked a CPU.

So I used two guides 
First this one - http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2008/11/06/overclocking-intel-core-i7-920/1

Which was a quick and dirty and a brainless overclock.

And another guide which I quite liked - http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html

For all methods my turbomode,speed step and CiE and all spread spectrums wre turned off and LLC was turned On.
Using the first method.

My setting were
BCLK Frequency - 200(MHz)
DRAM Frequency - 1,600MHz
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.96V
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35V
DRAM Voltage - 1.66V


Which gave me an unstable overclock of 4.0GHz+.I only had enough time to run Superpi mod and got the score of 10.28s for 1M.


Then since i encountered BSOD 0x124.

So I then I tried the other guide.
So here were my settings.

Multiplier - 21x(For all)


First Try.
BCLK - 143MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3V

Got a stable overclock of 3.003GHz


Second Try
BCLK - 163MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3V

Got a stable overclock of 3.423GHz

Third Try
BCLK - 183MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3V

Unstable Overclock of 3.843GHz

Fourth Try
BCLK - 183MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3125V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V
Stable Overclock of 3.843GHz


Fifth Try
BCLK - 203MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3125V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V

Failed.


Sixth Try
BCLK - 203MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.325V
QPI/Uncore - 1.325V

Failed.


Seventh Try
BCLK - 203MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3375V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3375V

Failed.



Eightth Try
BCLK - 203MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.35V
QPI/Uncore - 1.35V

Failed.


Ninth Try
BCLK - 203MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.4V
QPI/Uncore - 1.4V

Failed.


Tenth Try
BCLK - 193MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.35V
QPI/Uncore - 1.35V

Failed.



Eleventg Try
BCLK - 193MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.4V
QPI/Uncore - 1.4V

Failed.





So my final config is 


Fourth Try
BCLK - 183MHz 
Memory - 8x BCLK
QPI - 18x BCLK
Uncore - 2x BCLK
CPU PLL - 1.88V
VCORE - 1.3125V
QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V
Stable Overclock of 3.843GHz


From the above I have deduced that I have the worst Core i7 920 chip ever manufactured.
The Chip is hot the worst overclocker.
And I also have an ambient temperature of 37C
So Now it idles at 49C and Max outs on 79C.


So please comment.

Also any suggestions or criticism welcome and desired.


----------



## Perkomate

79 degrees is probably a little high for normal use as the chips function normally up to around 80 degrees. it's fine for benching, but for normal use you might want to tone down the OC. good try though!


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> 79 degrees is probably a little high for normal use as the chips function normally up to around 80 degrees. it's fine for benching, but for normal use you might want to tone down the OC. good try though!



My chip never goes to full load.Max is 40% since I dont use it for video converting or any other torture stressing tasks so I think I will be okay with 79C(100%).


----------



## Perkomate

haha fair enough. they can run all the way up to 95 degrees without failing, but i don't have the balls to push mine that far. Personally, I think that 85 would be destroying the chip too much


----------



## jasonn20

What multi are you using on the cpu..?  19x 21x ?/

Why in the hell is your cpu pll so high?  lower it to 1.7


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> haha fair enough. they can run all the way up to 95 degrees without failing, but i don't have the balls to push mine that far. Personally, I think that 85 would be destroying the chip too much



No an i7 920 goes upto 100C without shutting down.
http://www.computerforum.com/175025-i7-temps-worry.html
It has done the same for me.





jasonn20 said:


> What multi are you using on the cpu..?  19x 21x ?/
> 
> Why in the hell is your cpu pll so high?  lower it to 1.7




I am using 21x Multiplier.
As I told you this was my first time overclocking so I did not know what PLL value to use.So in the guide it was mentioned that 1.88V is a stable value.
Thank you will try that.
Also would it help in lowering my temps or would it just reduce the power consumption.If it helps in reducing my temps then I will give it a go otherwise will leave it as it is.


Also should I turn off  Hyper Threading and then try 4GHz or is it a bad idea?


----------



## jasonn20

cpu pll at 1.9+ is out of safe zone.....   yeah I imagine it would help your temps as well...   it normally should default to 1.8 but almost always 1.7 is better


----------



## mihir

jasonn20 said:


> cpu pll at 1.9+ is out of safe zone.....   yeah I imagine it would help your temps as well...   it normally should default to 1.8 but almost always 1.7 is better



I tried 1.96 for only one overclock otherwise for all the other it was set to 1.88.
If it helps my temperatures I will try keeping it on 1.7


----------



## jasonn20

mihir said:


> I tried 1.96 for only one overclock otherwise for all the other it was set to 1.88.
> If it helps my temperatures I will try keeping it on 1.7



It will help the temps as well as stability.


----------



## Perkomate

@mihir, turning off hyper threading will lower your temps a bit from what i've heard. but the only downside is that you won't have as many threads to process on.


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> @mihir, turning off hyper threading will lower your temps a bit from what i've heard. but the only downside is that you won't have as many threads to process on.



Only benchmarking will have a conclusive answer.3.8GHz with hyperthreading or 4.05GHz witout hyper threading.


----------



## Perkomate

mihir said:


> Only benchmarking will have a conclusive answer.3.8GHz with hyperthreading or 4.05GHz witout hyper threading.



why I got the 2500K, I don't have to make that desicion 
i think this has already been asked, but what cooler are you running with?


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> why I got the 2500K, I don't have to make that desicion
> i think this has already been asked, but what cooler are you running with?



Everything in the SIG


----------



## Perkomate

sorry bout that. nice cooler though! something's up if you're getting temps that high on a cooler like that :S


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> sorry bout that. nice cooler though! something's up if you're getting temps that high on a cooler like that :S



From 122 replies from another thread I posted it was concluded that I simply have a HOT-CHIP which I should RMA and also very High Ambient Temps.
So I am already aware of that and am not able to do anything.


----------



## Perkomate

that sucks big time! may as well keep it OC'ed until it dies, then get an unlocked chip


----------



## jasonn20

mihir said:


> From 122 replies from another thread I posted it was concluded that I simply have a HOT-CHIP which I should RMA and also very High Ambient Temps.
> So I am already aware of that and am not able to do anything.



reset your bios and start things over...


----------



## mihir

jasonn20 said:


> reset your bios and start things over...



I did that quite a few times.
If the chip is defective that won't help it.


----------



## jasonn20

mihir said:


> I did that quite a few times.
> If the chip is defective that won't help it.



if your running a high cpu pll it will


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> From 122 replies from another thread I posted it was concluded that I simply have a HOT-CHIP which I should RMA and also very High Ambient Temps.
> So I am already aware of that and am not able to do anything.


It sounds like you've already taken all of the appropriate thermal paste measures.  If not, then definitely try to reapply a thinner layer of paste, and try something like Rosewill RCX-TC090PRO:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200060&Tpk=Rosewill thermal compound
^Great paste - I was amazed at how easily it spread. It comes with a brush, and has a much thinner consistency then most pastes.

As for the temps: it depends how long it stays at 79C. If it stays in the low 70s after hours of CoreDamage (http://damage.vigilantesoftware.com/), and occasionally spikes up to 79, then you'll probably be fine. If it averages at around 79C running CoreDamage, then you'll have a bit of a problem. I fried my old Celly D after running it up into the 80s after a few minutes. Granted, I accidentally turned off thermal throttling in the BIOS, and it didn't quite "fry," but I definitely damaged it. I would suggest keeping it under 75C.

As a last resort, you could try liquid cooling. Of course, that gets pricey. 

Also, make sure not to disable hyperthreading. You'll decrease performance significantly in apps that take advantage of >4 cores.


----------



## mihir

spynoodle said:


> It sounds like you've already taken all of the appropriate thermal paste measures.  If not, then definitely try to reapply a thinner layer of paste, and try something like Rosewill RCX-TC090PRO:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200060&Tpk=Rosewill thermal compound
> ^Great paste - I was amazed at how easily it spread. It comes with a brush, and has a much thinner consistency then most pastes.
> 
> As for the temps: it depends how long it stays at 79C. If it stays in the low 70s after hours of CoreDamage (http://damage.vigilantesoftware.com/), and occasionally spikes up to 79, then you'll probably be fine. If it averages at around 79C running CoreDamage, then you'll have a bit of a problem. I fried my old Celly D after running it up into the 80s after a few minutes. Granted, I accidentally turned off thermal throttling in the BIOS, and it didn't quite "fry," but I definitely damaged it. I would suggest keeping it under 75C.
> 
> As a last resort, you could try liquid cooling. Of course, that gets pricey.
> 
> Also, make sure not to disable hyperthreading. You'll decrease performance significantly in apps that take advantage of >4 cores.




Yepp I have done all I can.I have all the possible thermal pastes available here.I have used the CM Thermal Fusion and also Arctic Cooling MX2.And also the paste which came with my cooler.Currently I am using the MX2 and I have applied it perfectly.I will buy another fan of a higher CFM something like Scythe Gentle typhoon or ultra kaze and use it as a push pull config.Currently I am using a single Push config with a really bad CM R4(blue).


What comments do you have on the voltages and the BCLK and the Memory,QPI,Uncore Multiplier.

Any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## jasonn20

If the PLL has been that high then just reset the bios and see what temps are with factory settings.  If it is still not good then the cpu has been burned up.


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> Yepp I have done all I can.I have all the possible thermal pastes available here.I have used the CM Thermal Fusion and also Arctic Cooling MX2.And also the paste which came with my cooler.Currently I am using the MX2 and I have applied it perfectly.I will buy another fan of a higher CFM something like Scythe Gentle typhoon or ultra kaze and use it as a push pull config.Currently I am using a single Push config with a really bad CM R4(blue).
> 
> 
> What comments do you have on the voltages and the BCLK and the Memory,QPI,Uncore Multiplier.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions.


I personally don't know much about i7 BCLK, voltages, etc. I've only ever worked with NetBurst processors, so I can only suggest that you keep the voltage in the safe range recommended by other users. Google helps too. 

A faster fan will probably help a bit. Since you have such a high ambient temperature, you need to push more air through. You might also want to try leaving your case open. Personally, I keep my case open and direct a crapload of fans toward the CPU cooler.  Some people like to keep their cases closed, and create a sort of vacuum system of airflow throughout the case. For example, you could put a 92mm fan blowing out the back of your case, and then put a 92mm fan blowing air into the front of your case. Whichever system works better for you. 

Also, as a side note, I think I'm poisoning myself keeping my case open. My motherboard is REALLY smelly.


----------



## 87dtna

The temps seem just fine when you factor in a 37c ambient.  You guys aren't taking into account thats ~16c more than a typicaly ambient in which case his max load temp would be ~63c with a normal ambient.

Anyway, try these settings for 3.8ghz-

BCLK Frequency - 200(MHz)
CPU multiplier- 19
Vcore- 1.30v
DRAM Frequency - 1,333MHz  (6.66 multi, tighten ram timings)
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70v
DRAM Voltage - 1.66V
QPI/DRAM Voltage - Auto

Leave QPI and Uncore speeds on auto as well.  

I've found that most I7 920's don't like runnning 1600mhz ram speeds.  By lowering the ram speed, you can run less QPI (VTT) voltage which will also lower your temps.  Just tighten the ram timings.  If your ram is 1600 9-9-9-24 than at 1333 just run 8-8-8-21 and it will be just as fast.

So prime95 small FFT those settings for atleast 20 minutes or so.  If it's unstable, take Vcore to 1.325v.  If it is stable, take the multiplier to 20 and test again for 4ghz.  I would not have any problem running up to 1.3625v for a daily overclock except with your high ambient I think about 3.8ghz is all you are going to get to keep Vcore low and temps in check.  But with that said, there's nothing that an I7 920 at 3.8ghz won't do FAST.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> The temps seem just fine when you factor in a 37c ambient.  You guys aren't taking into account thats ~16c more than a typicaly ambient in which case his max load temp would be ~63c with a normal ambient.
> 
> Anyway, try these settings for 3.8ghz-
> 
> BCLK Frequency - 200(MHz)
> CPU multiplier- 19
> Vcore- 1.30v
> DRAM Frequency - 1,333MHz  (6.66 multi, tighten ram timings)
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70v
> DRAM Voltage - 1.66V
> QPI/DRAM Voltage - Auto
> 
> Leave QPI and Uncore speeds on auto as well.
> 
> I've found that most I7 920's don't like runnning 1600mhz ram speeds.  By lowering the ram speed, you can run less QPI (VTT) voltage which will also lower your temps.  Just tighten the ram timings.  If your ram is 1600 9-9-9-24 than at 1333 just run 8-8-8-21 and it will be just as fast.
> 
> So prime95 small FFT those settings for atleast 20 minutes or so.  If it's unstable, take Vcore to 1.325v.  If it is stable, take the multiplier to 20 and test again for 4ghz.  I would not have any problem running up to 1.3625v for a daily overclock except with your high ambient I think about 3.8ghz is all you are going to get to keep Vcore low and temps in check.  But with that said, there's nothing that an I7 920 at 3.8ghz won't do FAST.



Thanks.Will try that.
I have read that 20 multiplier is not stable,are you sure it will be allright?.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> The temps seem just fine when you factor in a 37c ambient.  You guys aren't taking into account thats ~16c more than a typicaly ambient in which case his max load temp would be ~63c with a normal ambient.
> 
> *Anyway, try these settings for 3.8ghz-
> 
> BCLK Frequency - 200(MHz)
> CPU multiplier- 19
> Vcore- 1.30v
> DRAM Frequency - 1,333MHz  (6.66 multi, tighten ram timings)
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70v
> DRAM Voltage - 1.66V
> QPI/DRAM Voltage - Auto*
> 
> Leave QPI and Uncore speeds on auto as well.
> 
> I've found that most I7 920's don't like runnning 1600mhz ram speeds.  By lowering the ram speed, you can run less QPI (VTT) voltage which will also lower your temps.  Just tighten the ram timings.  If your ram is 1600 9-9-9-24 than at 1333 just run 8-8-8-21 and it will be just as fast.
> 
> So prime95 small FFT those settings for atleast 20 minutes or so.  If it's unstable, take Vcore to 1.325v.  If it is stable, take the multiplier to 20 and test again for 4ghz.  I would not have any problem running up to 1.3625v for a daily overclock except with your high ambient I think about 3.8ghz is all you are going to get to keep Vcore low and temps in check.  But with that said, there's nothing that an I7 920 at 3.8ghz won't do FAST.



Tried.Overclock failed.
And I had to set the DRAM Frequency to 1206MHz because once I set the base clock to 200MHz no option for DDR-1333MHZ.
It becomes 2200MHz.

Also The minimum PLL voltage I can set is 1.8.
It can't go any lower than that according to my bios.It won't let me set it to 1.7.


----------



## 87dtna

The 19 multiplier failed or the 20 multi?  I said try 19 first.  Did you try 1.325v?

That makes no sense, 200 base clock should leave normal options for ram speeds....1333, 1600, and 2000.  How can it even possibly be 2200?  The multi's should be 6.66, 8, and 10.  10 would be 2000mhz.  Something is screwy.  What bios are you running?

EDIT- OK on the P6T deluxe the ram multi is 6 not 6.66.  But for this troubleshooting I would leave the ram at 1200 then.

Just set PLL to auto then.

Did it atleast boot into the OS with those settings?  Or no POST at all?


Can you take a picture of your screen in the bios?


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> The 19 multiplier failed or the 20 multi?  I said try 19 first.  Did you try 1.325v?
> 
> That makes no sense, 200 base clock should leave normal options for ram speeds....1333, 1600, and 2000.  How can it even possibly be 2200?  The multi's should be 6.66, 8, and 10.  10 would be 2000mhz.  Something is screwy.  What bios are you running?
> 
> EDIT- OK on the P6T deluxe the ram multi is 6 not 6.66.  But for this troubleshooting I would leave the ram at 1200 then.
> 
> Just set PLL to auto then.
> 
> Did it atleast boot into the OS with those settings?  Or no POST at all?
> 
> Can you take a picture of your screen in the bios?



The 19 Multiplier Failed and also I tried with 1.325 and.
And with 200 base clock I am getting completely different DRAM frequency.

I will take a picture and post it here.

My PC posted but it went directly to the screen of overclock failed and press F1 for BIOS and F2 for Default Bios.


----------



## 87dtna

OK, well just to rule out Vcore as the reason for the failed overclock, use all the same settings but put the CPU's multi to 17 for 3.4ghz.  If everything boots fine then we know it's simply a base clock reason and not the CPU's Vcore demands.


----------



## mihir

Tried 17 Multiplier and got a stable overclock.
After that tried this also Vcore 1.34 and BCLK - 193 Multiplier 21.Got an unstable overclock.
Currently Reverted back to my old overclock.
BCLK 183.VCORE - 1.312 Multi - 21.

My BIOS version was 2101 and now updated to 2209.

Here are some pictures of my BIOS. -


----------



## 87dtna

I figured it out.  With the P6T deluxe your CPU will cut the turbo multi under load.  So 183x21 is 3.8ghz at 1.31v BUT under load it's only 3.6ghz.  It will only stay at 21 for single threaded things.  Anything multithreaded with cut turbo.  But if you put in 200x19 for 3.8ghz you are really going to be at 3.8ghz under load.  You need more Vcore for 3.8ghz to be truly stable.  Try 1.3625v 200x19.

Your CPU is just a really crappy clocker, but the ambient temps have a lot to do with it though.

Your Bios screenshots require a magnifying glass to read....LOL.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> I figured it out.  With the P6T deluxe your CPU will cut the turbo multi under load.  So 183x21 is 3.8ghz at 1.31v BUT under load it's only 3.6ghz.  It will only stay at 21 for single threaded things.  Anything multithreaded with cut turbo.  But if you put in 200x19 for 3.8ghz you are really going to be at 3.8ghz under load.  You need more Vcore for 3.8ghz to be truly stable.  Try 1.3625v 200x19.
> 
> Your CPU is just a really crappy clocker, but the ambient temps have a lot to do with it though.
> 
> Your Bios screenshots require a magnifying glass to read....LOL.



So should I increase the vcore and set the BCLK to 200 and Multi to 19 or just leave it as it is and save the temps.

And how did you deduce the above about the turbo mode cutting off?(I have turbo mode turned off)

I updated the pictures,used some new site for uploading them previously and turned out that they were thumb uploads only.Sorry for that.


And yeah I officially have the worst Core i7 920 ever manufactured.


----------



## 87dtna

Because I've owned the P6T deluxe and I just remembered that about it.

You said 183x21 was stable at 1.31v.  21 is turbo for a 920.

Just open CPUz, and then prime95 (or whatever you were usign to stress the CPU) and watch CPUz when you turn it on.  The multi and clockspeed will drop.

Yeah 200 X 19 and increase the Vcore to like 1.3625.  But thats really just to test to see if 3.8 can truly be stable.  For your everyday overclock, I would leave it at 183x21 at 1.31v thats really not a bad OC.


----------



## 87dtna

Just went back to look at the pics, turn XMP off!!!!!!!  XMP screws your whole system up, it's the worst idea ever lol.  Just set that to manual (if I remember right).

Retest everything, xmp could have been screwing it up the whole time.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Just went back to look at the pics, turn XMP off!!!!!!!  XMP screws your whole system up, it's the worst idea ever lol.  Just set that to manual (if I remember right).
> 
> Retest everything, xmp could have been screwing it up the whole time.



Ok will try that.
Sorry did not mention about XMP profile here.
My bad.





87dtna said:


> Because I've owned the P6T deluxe and I just remembered that about it.
> 
> You said 183x21 was stable at 1.31v.  21 is turbo for a 920.
> 
> Just open CPUz, and then prime95 (or whatever you were usign to stress the CPU) and watch CPUz when you turn it on.  The multi and clockspeed will drop.
> 
> Yeah 200 X 19 and increase the Vcore to like 1.3625.  But thats really just to test to see if 3.8 can truly be stable.  For your everyday overclock, I would leave it at 183x21 at 1.31v thats really not a bad OC.




Did that,and it is showing a multi of 21 only and a core speed of 3.84 only constantly.

But I have the turbo mode off and have manually set it up 21 and I also have the speedstep off,CPU spread spectrum and PCI spread spectrum and C1E off.
Then how would it go back to a multiplier of 20 since except the CPU ratio settings set on 21 there are no other power saving options which can set it back to 20.
Are you sure about that??


----------



## 87dtna

What are you using the stress the CPU?


The turbo cut is the exact opposite of speedstep and C1E.  Speedstep and C1E lower the CPU's clockspeed and volts when there's no load.  The turbo cut only cuts the turbo multiplier when the CPU is under heavy load, but only under heavy multithreaded loads.  It keeps turbo speeds for single threaded apps.

I've had 2 P6T deluxe boards and they both did this....plus I've searched about it, there are special bios' out there so it maintains turbo.

The 21 multiplier IS turbo, it doesn't make sense to be able to turn turbo off and still be able to get the 21 multiplier.  If turbo is off it should only allow you to go to 20.

Did you buy this board used?  Perhaps someone already installed a hacked bios on it because this all is very weird.


----------



## mihir

I cannot turn on turbo if the speed step is disabled.

I bought this motherboard new but RMAed it once and got the current motherboard.
I just updated the bios to 2209 so i don't think it is hacked.


----------



## 87dtna

Oh yeah thats right, I'm probably blocking this boards bios options out of my head because I hated it   LOL

When was that 2209 released?

They must have fixed the turbo cut, too many complaints probably.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Oh yeah thats right, I'm probably blocking this boards bios options out of my head because I hated it   LOL
> 
> When was that 2209 released?
> 
> They must have fixed the turbo cut, too many complaints probably.



I have seen you overclocking feats in the superpi mod and other thread and they are amazing and on a lot of different CPUs so now wonder why you can't remember the bios options on this one even having used this..I would have gone crazy confused if I was in your place using so many different motherboards.:good:


This bios 2209 was released on 2010.11.09 as per their site.


I read somewhere I don't remember that the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 was launched because there was some instability in overclocking in Deluxe V1 which was due to the SAS controller.

I don't know whether its true or not.

I use the Prime95 for stress testing.


PS whenever I put up a thread in the CPU/Overclocking Section you are the guy who helps me the most.Thanks.Is this you fav sub-forum??


----------



## 87dtna

LOL.

OK well I never tried the 2209 bios, so that must be it.

I always disabled the SAS controller in the bios.  It cuts about 15 seconds off the boot up time as well, that thing is soooo annoying.  I forget what tab it's in though.  Possibly boot tab, but it might be in advanced in a submenu.  It's like hardware bootup or something like that, you'll see the SAS controller in there just disable it and you're good.

Yeah I've owned a gazzilion cpu's and also video cards.  So those are really mostly the two I spend time in.  Motherboards every now and then, but there again I don't remember the bios layouts of all those boards I've had so sometimes I can't help.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> LOL.
> 
> OK well I never tried the 2209 bios, so that must be it.
> 
> I always disabled the SAS controller in the bios.  It cuts about 15 seconds off the boot up time as well, that thing is soooo annoying.  I forget what tab it's in though.  Possibly boot tab, but it might be in advanced in a submenu.  It's like hardware bootup or something like that, you'll see the SAS controller in there just disable it and you're good.
> 
> Yeah I've owned a gazzilion cpu's and also video cards.  So those are really mostly the two I spend time in.  Motherboards every now and then, but there again I don't remember the bios layouts of all those boards I've had so sometimes I can't help.



Will turn of the sas controller.Bloody annoying marvell sas controller taking soo long to boot.
I always hated that.


----------



## 87dtna

OK so anyway back the the OC.

You say that 183x21 at 1.31v is stable?  But 200x19 is not even at 1.325v?  And 200x17 is?

Makes no sense whatseover....LOL.  Thats why when I remembered the turbo cut I was like Ahhhh thats it!  It's really only running at 3.6ghz under load.  huh.

Try 200x18 and see if that is stable at 1.31v.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> OK so anyway back the the OC.
> 
> You say that 183x21 at 1.31v is stable?  But 200x19 is not even at 1.325v?  And 200x17 is?
> 
> Makes no sense whatseover....LOL.  Thats why when I remembered the turbo cut I was like Ahhhh thats it!  It's really only running at 3.6ghz under load.  huh.
> 
> Try 200x18 and see if that is stable at 1.31v.



The 200x17 is stable but the 200x19 is not stable even at 1.325V.
And even the 200x18 is stable.

Are you sure about the turbo cut on my motherboard since I have never seen my multiplier go below 21 and since day before yesterday onwards my CPUz is continuosly on.


----------



## 87dtna

No I'm not sure because I never used the new bios.

Try 1.3625 just for the heck of it at 200x19.  If the extra Vcore makes it stable, then the turbo multi HAS to be cutting.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> No I'm not sure because I never used the new bios.
> 
> Try 1.3625 just for the heck of it at 200x19.  If the extra Vcore makes it stable, then the turbo multi HAS to be cutting.



I tried till 1.4 but it is still unstable.200x19.
Is there something wrong with my motherboard or the temps are too high or the chip??


----------



## 87dtna

Try Small FFT prime95 instead of blend.  I'm curious.  LMK what your temps get up too as well.

Also, set QPI voltage to 1.35.  Your ram is still at 1200 right?


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Try Small FFT prime95 instead of blend.  I'm curious.  LMK what your temps get up too as well.
> 
> Also, set QPI voltage to 1.35.  Your ram is still at 1200 right?



I did all stability testing with small ffts only.Temps go upto 87C.
And my RAM is 1200 only.Then there is the BSOD.After 15mins or so..


----------



## 87dtna

OK, temps are fine (for smallFFT).

Did the extra volts prolong the stability at all?  Or did they make no difference and you'd BSOD around 15 minutes anyway?

Did you try 1.35v QPI voltage?

Also, XMP off now...no difference?


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> I did all stability testing with small ffts only.Temps go upto 87C.
> And my RAM is 1200 only.Then there is the BSOD.After 15mins or so..


 Those temps are still scaring me a bit. It's definitely caused by your high ambient temperature, but unless you can get the ambient temperature down, you might want to get a liquid cooling system. I've never tried liquid cooling, so it's probably good to see what some other members think about it first.


----------



## 87dtna

87c is fine for Prime95 smallFFT.  Prime95 will stress the CPU far more than any real life app could possibly do, he'll never see over 70c doing anything normal if Prime95 smallFFT is getting to 87c.  You also have to take into account smallFFT heats about 5c more than blend prime95.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> OK, temps are fine (for smallFFT).
> 
> Did the extra volts prolong the stability at all?  Or did they make no difference and you'd BSOD around 15 minutes anyway?
> 
> Did you try 1.35v QPI voltage?
> 
> Also, XMP off now...no difference?



yes the extra volts prolonged the stability only a bit like +1/2 mintutes after that it all froze.
Yes with XMP turned off and 1.35V QPI.


@spynoodle - The temps scare me too,and I cannot afford a liquid cooling system since I will have to get everything imported from USA.I can maybe buy it part by part but I would rather not spend so much.


----------



## 87dtna

Did you try 200x18 at 1.31v?


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> yes the extra volts prolonged the stability only a bit like +1/2 mintutes after that it all froze.
> Yes with XMP turned off and 1.35V QPI.
> 
> 
> @spynoodle - The temps scare me too,and I cannot afford a liquid cooling system since I will have to get everything imported from USA.I can maybe buy it part by part but I would rather not spend so much.


Yeah, they're ridiculously expensive. That's why I don't have one.  I guess that you could just try to get as much air over the thing as possible. However, as-is, those temps really aren't safe.

If you want to air on the adventurous side (haha, "air." It's punny. ), you could try to to put a Peltier plate on your CPU:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect
^That's one of my current projects. I modded my RVT-12025D to include thermoelectric plates, but I still can't get it to cool right. :angry: I think that there are also some condensation measures that you have to take, but I'm not 100% sure. It definitely takes some work, but it's worth a shot if nothing else helps.


----------



## mihir

Now I have the True in a push pull and some better airflow.
The Push fan will pull air from outside the case where my air cooler is situated.
and the pull will pull the hot air from the HS and push it towards the back of the case where another exhaust is place which pushes the hot air outside.
So I will be trying for 4Ghz.

I want to know what Memory timings should I keep and what memory clock.  
thanks


*FIRST POST*



> So I finally decided to overclock even thought I have a hot-chip but I just decided to F@#K that.
> NOTE:This is the First Time I overclocked a CPU.
> 
> So I used two guides
> First this one - http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2008/11/06/overclocking-intel-core-i7-920/1
> 
> Which was a quick and dirty and a brainless overclock.
> 
> And another guide which I quite liked - http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html
> 
> For all methods my turbomode,speed step and CiE and all spread spectrums wre turned off and LLC was turned On.
> Using the first method.
> 
> My setting were
> BCLK Frequency - 200(MHz)
> DRAM Frequency - 1,600MHz
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.96V
> QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35V
> DRAM Voltage - 1.66V
> 
> 
> Which gave me an unstable overclock of 4.0GHz+.I only had enough time to run Superpi mod and got the score of 10.28s for 1M.
> 
> 
> Then since i encountered BSOD 0x124.
> 
> So I then I tried the other guide.
> So here were my settings.
> 
> Multiplier - 21x(For all)
> 
> 
> First Try.
> BCLK - 143MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3V
> 
> Got a stable overclock of 3.003GHz
> 
> 
> Second Try
> BCLK - 163MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3V
> 
> Got a stable overclock of 3.423GHz
> 
> Third Try
> BCLK - 183MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3V
> 
> Unstable Overclock of 3.843GHz
> 
> Fourth Try
> BCLK - 183MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3125V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V
> Stable Overclock of 3.843GHz
> 
> 
> Fifth Try
> BCLK - 203MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3125V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> Sixth Try
> BCLK - 203MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.325V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.325V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> Seventh Try
> BCLK - 203MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3375V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3375V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eightth Try
> BCLK - 203MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.35V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.35V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> Ninth Try
> BCLK - 203MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.4V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.4V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> Tenth Try
> BCLK - 193MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.35V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.35V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eleventg Try
> BCLK - 193MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.4V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.4V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my final config is
> 
> 
> Fourth Try
> BCLK - 183MHz
> Memory - 8x BCLK
> QPI - 18x BCLK
> Uncore - 2x BCLK
> CPU PLL - 1.88V
> VCORE - 1.3125V
> QPI/Uncore - 1.3125V
> Stable Overclock of 3.843GHz
> 
> 
> From the above I have deduced that I have the worst Core i7 920 chip ever manufactured.
> The Chip is hot the worst overclocker.
> And I also have an ambient temperature of 37C
> So Now it idles at 49C and Max outs on 79C.
> 
> 
> So please comment.
> 
> Also any suggestions or criticism welcome and desired.


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> Now I have the True in a push pull and some better airflow.
> The Push fan will pull air from outside the case where my air cooler is situated.
> and the pull will pull the hot air from the HS and push it towards the back of the case where another exhaust is place which pushes the hot air outside.
> So I will be trying for 4Ghz.
> 
> I want to know what Memory timings should I keep and what memory clock.
> thanks
> 
> 
> *FIRST POST*


That's some serious cooling you got there.  What kind of temps are you getting with that?


----------



## apj101

mihir said:


> My chip never goes to full load.Max is 40% since I dont use it for video converting or any other torture stressing tasks so I think I will be okay with 79C(100%).



then why are you overclocking?


----------



## mihir

apj101 said:


> then why are you overclocking?



I have been video encoding lately so the greater speed helps plus I am finding overclocking really fun.
Its pretty interesting.

Also for benchmarking.





spynoodle said:


> That's some serious cooling you got there.  What kind of temps are you getting with that?



I am gettin 30C idle.
And I almost took your advice about the refirgerator.


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> I am gettin 30C idle.
> And I almost took your advice about the refirgerator.


Nice.  Refrigerators + Overclocking = fun.  I've never actually put my computer in a fridge, though. I think it would get killed  by condensation.


----------



## mihir

spynoodle said:


> That's some serious cooling you got there.  What kind of temps are you getting with that?





spynoodle said:


> Nice.  Refrigerators + Overclocking = fun.  I've never actually put my computer in a fridge, though. I think it would get killed  by condensation.



True.
Everytime that Idea strikes me then I always go naaa condensation.


----------



## linkin

I think you should save up for some proper watercooling, or at least a kit for the CPU. None of this Corsair/Antec imitation stuff either 

Something like this is what I had in mind:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_45&products_id=16536

You would need your own tubing though.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> I think you should save up for some proper watercooling, or at least a kit for the CPU. None of this Corsair/Antec imitation stuff either
> 
> Something like this is what I had in mind:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_45&products_id=16536
> 
> You would need your own tubing though.



I know the antec/corsair stuff is crap for the money they want,

I really want a water cooling kit but the availability of the parts are so rare in India it is really hard for me to build one.
And I have so many things to upgrade I am confused as to what to do first.
Like I need a new monitor and a new GPU and then there is the watercooling kit.

I think I will be going like
Monitor->GPU->Liquid Cooling.

And I would rather replace my chip than going for a liquid cooling kit.My Chip is the worst overclocker ever and also runs pretty hot.


BTW I changed my memory timings, 8-8-8-24 1600Mhz.
Sweet timings. right.


----------



## linkin

Yeah those are good timings, what I'm running now  Get whatever you need first, watercooling is somewhere last on the list.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Get whatever you need first, watercooling is somewhere last on the list.



Yeah.
But I really need a monitor and then a GPU which can use the monitor.


----------

